# (((INFAMOUZ PAINT WORKZ IN DALLAS TX))) 469-268-0600



## phatcity214 (May 29, 2007)

DOING CUSTOM PAINT WORK IN DALLAS TX INFAMOUZ PAINT WORKZ WE SPECIALIZE IN KANDY PAINT JOBS, BASE COAT CLEAR COATS, PEARLS,KAMELEON,PATTERNS,SILVER/GOLD LEAFING,PINTRIPING,REALISTIC FLAMES,TRADITIONAL FLAMES,GHRAPICS,WATER DROP EFFECTS,FINGER PRINT EFFECT,WE ALSO SMOOTH AND PAINT DOOR PANELS DASH BOARDS,WE PAINT LOWRIDER BIKES,ATV'S,SKATEBOARDS,PEDDLE CARS, AND MORE JUST CALL US AT 469-268-0600


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## DOUGHBOY940 (Jan 31, 2009)

Any pics of ur work


----------



## phatcity214 (May 29, 2007)

DOUGHBOY940 said:


> Any pics of ur work


yea im trying to upload them ill put some on here tomorrow.


----------



## phatcity214 (May 29, 2007)

screenshot software


----------



## phatcity214 (May 29, 2007)

screenshot program


----------



## phatcity214 (May 29, 2007)

free screen capture software


screenshot program

HOOD AND TRUNK PATTERNS SPECIAL $670 (INCLUDES CANDY PATTERNS FLAKES SILVERLEAFING PINSTRIPING WATER DROP EFFECTS)
LIMITED TIME ONLY!!!!!!


----------



## phatcity214 (May 29, 2007)

upload pictures online

screen capture

screen capture


----------



## phatcity214 (May 29, 2007)

image url upload

pic upload


----------



## phatcity214 (May 29, 2007)

image search

screen capture


----------



## phatcity214 (May 29, 2007)

photo hosting sites

screen shot software

image url upload

windows screenshot tool

upload photos


----------



## 84Cuttinthrough (Apr 2, 2005)

phatcity214 said:


> free screen capture software
> 
> 
> screenshot program
> ...


 WHAT DOES A PATTERNED TOP RUN SOMETHING NICE WITH A LOT OF FLAKE? NO LEAFING JUST PATTERNS?


----------



## tlrepresenta (Feb 9, 2006)

Is the hood and trunk patterns special still going??


----------



## KANDY RUSH OF DALLAS (Sep 18, 2013)

tlrepresenta said:


> Is the hood and trunk patterns special still going??


 yes they are . That is my page I just forgot the password . It goes for 1500 bro but if you could bring it ASAP I'll do the roof for free flaked out


----------



## KANDY RUSH OF DALLAS (Sep 18, 2013)

We no longer have this special. We have a 1500 special but I'll throw in the roof for free . Flaked out


----------

